# Double acting cylinder operation



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey All! I'm trying to understand the operation of a double acting cylinder. So well say I have a double acting cylinder and a 4 way 5 port valve. I'm trying to figure out the operation. Saying I put this together the right way my question is when the solenoid is trigered on will the cylinder extend out and back to its original position? Or when trigered on will it just extended out, and then have to be trigered again to go in? 

I want to build a new prop next year. A body laying on a table, thrashing around. So I would like to use pneumatics for this. I'm thinking some short stroke double acting cylinders, 4 way 5 port solenoids, and maybe a picoboo for the control. But I'm not sure. I was hoping some one could guide me in the right direction.:googly:


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

The Soleniod like like a light switch, when its on the cylinder raises, and when the soleniod is off the cylinder returns to its original position. I hope that answered your question.


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm getting it. So a double action cylinder means (air to extend, and air to retract) the solenoid would have to be trigered each time for action, where as a single action cylinder would have a spring to reverse the action? What would be the use for a double action cylinder? To reverse the action when desired. OK! Now this is making sense.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Once the voltage is removed from the solenoid a double action cylinder automatically retracts. The air pressure is switched in a five port solenoid to the "retract" port.


----------

